# 2000 Honda insight EV Build



## Vtecsauce (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Everyone

After alot of thought i will converting my honda insight 2000 to ev









-I will be using Paul & Sabrinas Ev Dc Controller kit 144v @ 500amp capable
-15hp Dc motor made by GE 9" (forklift lift truck motor)
-Battery chemistry (undetermined, but pouch cells is what im looking for with lightest weight possible with highest energy density 4.2v a cell *)
-Goal is to achieve better performance then that of a stock Honda insight 0-65mph
-System voltage will be 100v - 144v, I will start at 48v - 72v lead battery to test system
-I will put every reasonable aero mod i can do on the insight (For ex. pizza tray wheel covers)

-I do have access to a 12" inch motor, however i think its a bit heavy (this is a forklift Drive motor)

below is a picture of the specs of 3 motors, 2 drive motors in first 2 pics 12", and 2nd last one is the 9" i bought

could anyone estimate the weight of the 9" & 12" approx and hp rating?

Would i be crazy to use a 12" in my Honda insight 

Ive read that you can push 8 - 10 times the continuous the motor hp rating at peak load?

thanks 
steve


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

in terms of aero or weight, the insight is just about the best EV conversion candidate you can get bar none. 

I suppose there is more you can do to the body to make it yet more efficient, but I'd concentrate your efficency efforts on the drivetrain. This includes things like selecting gear ratios and your motor to hit the peak efficiency point at your desired cruising speed and investing in alignment, good low-RR tires if the stock ones are not on it anymore and such.

A 9" motor is plenty in that car, especially if you are ultimately going with a lightweight lithium battery pack. The car will probably be in the low/mid 2000s in weight and a 9" motor with a 144v, 500A controller (read, curtis) can commonly be found in conversions weighing close to double that. 

A properly prepared advanced DC 9" motor (sold specifically for EV conversions) will be capable of a couple hundred horsepower peak. Presumably a forklift motor of similar size and design will have *potential* to get there too. 

In fact, an 8" advanced DC motor should be fine as well. A 9" ADC motor weighs about 150lbs. The 8" if I recall weighs around 120lbs. The forklift motor weight for a similar size motor is probably also similar. I would not be surprised if the 12" motor you have weighs over 200lbs.

It is true that electric motors are typically rated for continuous horsepower and the peak horsepower they can handle will be several times that. How high that peak is will be directly related to how well prepared the motor is to handle that and the duration of the output. A race motor might take 10x continuous HP for 10 seconds on a drag strip while a stock EV motor will do 3 or 4x continuous rating for several minutes or more.

There is a sticky thread at http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html that is directly related to selecting and preparing a forklift motor. If you haven't read it yet, do so. Basically it boils down to certain forklift motors will work quite well but you need to look for certain design attributes, avoid others, and then spend some effort on tuning the motor for higher voltages, higher power and higher RPM.

Another motor setup to strongly consider would be the 108V HPGC/Curtis AC system that is sold through various EV parts retailers. Comparable in retail cost to a 9" DC motor and a curtis controller, but you get AC and regen. Not a massively powerful system, but ample for an insight with a lithium pack.

Having specifics for your budget, range and performance goals might help us give better or more specific advice.


----------

